# caimen spotted



## bleb

anyone seen a caimen up close?


----------



## bleb

I think theres one coming this way whatta yall think?


----------



## Hal01




----------



## rebelangler

that looks like a dwarf caimen from south america..


----------



## bleb

oh common its yellow


----------



## Stuart

Caiman- Prefer a water temp of 83.3 F and their distribution is pretty much limited to southern Florida. Now beaver, on the other hand, are plentiful in Texas.




Just messing with ya Robert. :wink: Post some pics us, and keep up posted.


----------



## bleb

will do its not here yet just wonderin what people were thinking


----------



## rebelangler

caimen alligators are not native to the united states...there are a few in florida but thats from export escapes and people releasing them from pets..but are unable to breed because of weather requirments


----------



## bslittle79

Bleb.

Post some pictures when your East Cape arrives. I should be fishing off of one pretty soon. 

How is yours going to be set-up?


----------



## bleb

40 yami power pole gps kevlar side console toe rails 

a few other little things but thats the basics should be ready soon


----------



## bslittle79

bleb,

Are you buying sight unseen or have you had a chance to pole one? 

My friend is getting a tiller yamaha without the Powerpole.


----------



## bleb

The thing poles great easier than my hpxt runs nicely only rhing Ive not seen first hand is how skinny it will get up with this setup

The hull is the lightest one to date so im looking forward to playing


----------



## Stuart

Bobs ultra light I suppose?


----------



## bleb

dont know what im doing about a jackplate yet.. Might try it without it and put one on if needed maybe a manual might be enough ? what do u think?


----------



## bslittle79

Tunnel?

If not, I'd wait to see what it did without a jackplate. But I love my hydraulic jackplate on my boat and it doesn't have a tunnel.


----------



## bleb

No tunnel the tunnel cost nearly 2 inches in poling draft decided to go without... Hoping I can still run skinny enough trimmed out mounted as high as I can


----------



## Bruce J

Did you consider getting a 15" shaft motor on it? I'm not sure who makes one other than Tohatsu, but it seems like it would be a good idea on a boat like this and may help to avoid the jackplate.


----------



## bslittle79

bleb said:


> No tunnel the tunnel cost nearly 2 inches in poling draft decided to go without... Hoping I can still run skinny enough trimmed out mounted as high as I can


Good choice, with that 40hp, the right tunned prop, and a good ride height you'll be able to run plenty shallow. As of now, I'll never own a poling skiff with a tunnel. At least not where I live.


----------



## Stuart

Yeah, I'd keep the manual lift as an option. That's what I have on my skiff and I keep plenty of water pressure, don't blow out in turns etc... The bullet on my gearcase is even with the bottom of the hull when all the way trimmed in.


----------



## Salty Dog

Well, you'd save a few pounds and some money with either no jackplate or a manual but I sure do love having the hydraulic JP. It'll buy you a couple inches in how shallow you can get up. I'd say probably 2". Plus it is nice to be able to adjust for rough water, load differences, etc.

I'll prolly get the hydraulic jp on my Caimen.


----------



## bleb

Actually though any JP will cost poling depth by moving the motor back increasing weight leverage. Hydraulic JP another thing to maintain and break

robert


----------



## Salty Dog

That is true. I have not had issues with a jackplate in many years though.


----------



## bleb

I had issues with a bobs on a previous boat

kept needing repairs

Im thinking maybe try it without one? see how skinny it runs realistically 7 or 8 inches will do it


----------



## Salty Dog

Just tell 'em to rig it with enough slack in everything to put a jp in should you choose to.


----------



## bleb

u know kev will without my asking.. we have discussed it being a possibility and am gonna try it without it


----------



## fishsmart

On some tunnel boats you can rig the engine with the jackplate raised fully so the bottom of the skeg is near/at the bottom of the rear ofd the boat. 

Charles


----------



## bleb

Charles

No tunnel so Im not sure how much Ill get out of a jackplate vs just trimming it out! The setback will cost poling depth


----------



## fishsmart

Great idea to try it as OEM and seeing what it does.

Charles


----------



## bleb

wellits gettin rigged as I write this and by next weekend the caimen will be in the water eating up fish and then workin its way home to POC!!! Fortunately it wont get there for two weeks after its ready.. Its gettin lagooned and keysed first!!


----------



## Gottagofishin

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## bleb

*here it comes*

just a taste its not doen rigging No platform yet super secret design kept under a hidden veil till it reaches POC


----------



## Stuart

So 20" motor, jack or no jack? Can't tell from the pics. Looks goot.


----------



## bleb

No jack gonna try it the way it is and decide later


----------



## Devans87

Thats a sweet little boat!


----------



## bleb

check out the pics on the ecc website forun gallery caimen its now complete!!!!!

fishin tommorow gonna get it pooned!! (I HOPE)


----------



## Stuart

Robert, read your report over on ECC. Sounds good, except you spelled bote wrong  Curious to know with the motor trimmed in where say the tip of the bullet is in realtion to the bottom of the hull.


----------



## bleb

a few inches below.. I can run it the same top end trimmed down or trimmed up all the way and keep over 30 psi water pressure thing runs much better than I hoped


----------



## Stuart

bleb said:


> a few inches below.. I can run it the same top end trimmed down or trimmed up all the way and keep over 30 psi water pressure thing runs much better than I hoped


So what has been the trick so far in getting up in the skinny? You have to have what 14" of prop and lower unit below the waterline? Trim it up and spin it up?


----------



## TailStalker

Stu,
He's got a 11pitch 3-blade with heavy cupping so 9-11" of water is all he needs. I do admit you TX guys know how to hop up in VERY skinny water. Robert had the skiff on plane WITHOUT messing up the bottom in very skinny water. I was happy to see what the skiff can do in somebody else's hands that's equally knows skiffs. I think we got a winner for you guys in TX!
Kev


----------



## bslittle79

How about posting some current pictures on here?


----------



## TailStalker

Bleb's got'em...


----------



## beavertailrep

Wow! 9-11'' is not much water without a jackplate or tunnel? Hard bottom or soft? I'd love to go for a ride and see it in action. Let me know when the skiff will be in South Texas. One more question, how much water is VERY skinny water? Tks.



TailStalker said:


> Stu,
> He's got a 11pitch 3-blade with heavy cupping so 9-11" of water is all he needs. I do admit you TX guys know how to hop up in VERY skinny water. Robert had the skiff on plane WITHOUT messing up the bottom in very skinny water. I was happy to see what the skiff can do in somebody else's hands that's equally knows skiffs. I think we got a winner for you guys in TX!
> Kev


----------



## TailStalker

I hope your not trying to start/stir something as I would never jump on your threads about your brand skiffs....

Food for thought.
Kevin


----------



## EKNIP

*BT vs.Ecc*

Lets get it on!!


----------



## bleb

pics are coming im still in florida so you all just have to wait till i get home geez

getting up skinny is either the circle or j turn depending on how skinny once on a wake kick it hard tabs down all the way and ouila on plane. I guess guys who havent been running flats skiffs in texas havent learned that trick!!!!

robert


----------



## bleb

*first launch*

ok heres a teezer first launch
first fish to slime the boat 11 lbs on the boga!!


----------



## bleb

*missing pics*

heres the teezer


----------



## Arlon

From the picture posted earlier I was going to say it surely looks like it requires trim tabs. I see from from your picture on the trailer, it has them.. Cute little boat.


----------



## bleb

all these florida style flats skiffs need tabs...unless of course you are a porpose!!

robert


----------



## Stuart

all is quite on the bleb front


----------



## TailStalker

Stuart said:


> all is quite on the bleb front


He's enjoying the skiff Stu. :O)


----------



## Stuart

TailStalker said:


> He's enjoying the skiff Stu. :O)


Can't fish 24/7. Doesn't he have some teeth to drill on?  I wants to know if that thing is running shallow enough for him, coming from an HPX-T and all. Of course the wind is crankin' here and the tide is still above normal (at least in my neck of the woods) so he can still probably run anywhere he wants.


----------



## bleb

Maybe Im waiting for the water to drop down a little to talk about running down in POC One nice thing I could safely cross the bay in that windy slop last weekend when I couldnt have in the T.. 

And yes the pics will be coming some of us haved to work when we get back from vacation and fishing and cant spend all day hanging on a board waiting to bash .... The boat is doing what it was designed to do I am not convinced I have it all set up yet and those who fish with me will see the boat and what it can do and they can tell you

amd no I dont drill teeth!!!


----------



## Stuart

bleb said:


> amd no I dont drill teeth!!!


Sorry about that. Eyes / teeth, there are located on one's cabeza.


----------



## Stuart

bleb said:


> Maybe Im waiting for the water to drop down a little to talk about running down in POC One nice thing I could safely cross the bay in that windy slop last weekend when I couldnt have in the T..
> 
> And yes the pics will be coming some of us haved to work when we get back from vacation and fishing and cant spend all day hanging on a board waiting to bash .... The boat is doing what it was designed to do I am not convinced I have it all set up yet and those who fish with me will see the boat and what it can do and they can tell you
> 
> amd no I dont drill teeth!!!


Oh, and if you're implying I brought this thread to the top so I could bash, you're wrong. Just hadn't seen anything on this thread from you since 04/24. That's all, nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## skinnyme

Dang Bleb, you seems a little touchy these days. No one is knocking your toy. Many of us are jealous. I have a serious sweet tooth for little technical skiffs. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## bleb

just to get away from the boredom heres what the boat was built to do catch fish and that it does


----------



## Stuart

That is the strangest looking mullet I have ever seen. Looks like it's built for speed though


----------



## bleb

havent u see those they are the infamous gray mullet of POC

some people mistake them for reds because tehy are in so shallow


----------



## Gottagofishin

That's what I call sliming the boat good.


----------



## TailStalker

Hey guys!

Just dropping in to let you know tomorrow I'll be in Austin,TX for this week 12-16th working w/Honda on the new 50hp fuel injected. If any of you guys are close and want to check out the new Caimen please e-mail me or call so I can show you what this skiff can do ( Bleb already knows...lol )
I'll be staying at http://www.dolce.com/
And I'll be bored in the late afternoon's...so any of you guys got some rods/time make a showing. Nice bone btw robert! keep the pics coming bro.
Kev


----------



## Stuart

TailStalker said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just dropping in to let you know tomorrow I'll be in Austin,TX for this week 12-16th working w/Honda on the new 50hp fuel injected. If any of you guys are close and want to check out the new Caimen please e-mail me or call so I can show you what this skiff can do ( Bleb already knows...lol )
> I'll be staying at http://www.dolce.com/
> And I'll be bored in the late afternoon's...so any of you guys got some rods/time make a showing. Nice bone btw robert! keep the pics coming bro.
> Kev


My brother-in-law is in Austin but for the most part he's a no-fishing son of a gun. He can drink bheer though. If you come across him and his gal in their bhote "Article 111" , give em a shout.

Austin = long ways from saltwater









Lake Travis









Sixth Street = STDs


----------



## Salty Dog

Stuart said:


> Sixth Street = STDs


First hand experience?:rotfl:


----------



## Stuart

Salty Dog said:


> First hand experience?:rotfl:


Guess I set myself up for that one  Actaully never been to 6th street. I guess I should tell Kev to keep the Caimen out of Devil's Cove or how about Hippie Hollow.


----------



## bleb

*ok a few pics*

for those hwo wanted to see teh skiff here in texas a few pics from the weekend. **** I even crossed teh bay today (monday) while it was gusting to what 25 - 30? No problem and somehow managed to stay dry!!!

Still have to work on propping though

robert


----------



## Buggy_Fly

I love it, any downsides of the skiff yet?

I am thinking of picking me one up.


----------



## bleb

a few small things.. I dont like the rod storage it works but a little difficult. thats about it for now


----------

